# MEAT: Vancouver Plant Based Company



## beststockbetter (Feb 28, 2021)

They're going beyond just MEAT alternative products and expanding

Modern Meat Inc. will be changing its name to Modern Plant Based Foods Inc. The board of directors of the company have approved the name change and the company has successfully reserved the name Modern Plant Based Foods Inc. with the British Columbia Corporate Registry.





__





Stockwatch







www.stockwatch.com


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

The valuations on these companies are pretty epic. I feel like those investing in these companies are not fully understanding the competitive landscape or the risks, and are buying in at whack-crazy valuations for something that has very little barriers to entry and incredible competition. There are so many of these companies, it is unbelievable. Maybe less so in Canada, although there are still a lot, but they are everywhere in the US and you know the best survivors from that brutal marketplace will be making their way here. I see a lot of compelling products south of the border.

I am as curious as anyone, as well as interested in making money, and I have been trying some products from some public companies including smaller ones, and I have to say in general it has been an underwhelming experience, and especially because the food prices are high and in many cases higher than actual meat. I haven't tried this company's products, but I see a lot of hype and I am very skeptical. Happy to be proven wrong one day and to actually have an experience similar to the ones I sometimes see on videos or television with alternate meat products. I feel like the actual market beyond 'buy and try' omnivores are the vegans and that is a pretty small subset of the population to be paying such crazy valuations.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

There is also nothing new about a vegetarian diet.

When I was a kid 50 years ago, I went to school in the US and boarded with a vegetarian family.

They used products that were made from soybeans and grains. They had burgers, hotdogs, breakfast sausage etc.

As I recall it was really tasty but it was a niche product sold only in certain stores. I don't know if I would like the taste today though.......LOL.

I believe the company is owned by the Seventh Day Adventist church......which also founded Kellogg's in Battle Creek, Michigan.

They are called Worthington's, located in Loma Linda, California and appear to still be in business.

Looking at all their available products today.......they have come a long ways from Linkettes (weiners) in a can.









Home — WORTHINGTON®







eatworthington.com


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

We already eat too much processed food.


----------

